# Water and/or Mints. Do the math, it's in your favor



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

I've been experimenting with/without water and mints for a few weeks now. See attached for the latest result. The week prior, none. Last week, both water/mints.

Bottom line, I buy a bag of 100 of life savers mints at Walmart for $1.98 or 2 cents ea. A 35 pack of water for $3.33, or about 10 cents ea. If a customer takes one of each, that's 12 cents. By the way, the majority don't. A case of water and a bag of mints is well over 2 month supply.

Now, if 12 cents can give me a competitive edge, no matter how small, then why not? When you're in the service business, it is NOT uncommon to make small sacrifices for that competitive edge. My own personal experience is: it freaking works and it's hardly an investment at all!

Granted, there is no substitute for being courteous and professional, for being considerate and asking their preference in music and temperature, for following their lead on whether to converse or not, but we all know sometimes that works, sometimes it does not. If 12 cents can put the odds in your favor for a 5 star rating, then why not. Even if pax refuse, and again most do, you just told that customer that their comfort Is your priority, then drive to show that their safety is also.

I'm the guy with water, mints, aux cord, and iOS/Android combo charger. I had a pax that told me I absolutely made his day for having a charger, he asked before I even offered, he was on the phone taking notes, I assume business related. I see this as an extension of courtesy and consideration. Some pax may expect it, so nice if you have it, but for the reaction of the pax that does not expect it...those are the moments that matter most.

My 2...12 cents


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

How much did your weekly earnings increase?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

You have 7 rated trips that were not 5 star yet your weekly rating is 5 stars? 

A new dimension is UberMath has just been invented!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

No water or other bs .. They (most) don't deserve free shit no matter how cheap it is.

The difference in ratings is neglible

I prob got a 4 from some hater who knows


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Exactly! I'm happy with my 4.90 & I don't give out a damn thing.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

5 star rating. lmao. are we in kindergarten?


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> You have 7 rated trips that were not 5 star yet your weekly rating is 5 stars?
> 
> A new dimension is UberMath has just been invented!


This is a 2 week sample so those must've been the week prior, and I know exactly why.


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> How much did your weekly earnings increase?


We're traveling in 2 different lanes


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I stopped putting the water and candy in the UberXmobile because after several weeks, no one wanted either. Funny, last week, I had an *Uber Taxi* passenger ask for gum. I had some, so I gave it to her. That is the first and only time that anyone has asked either for water or candy.

I have had passengers ask for a charger. I have not always had the proper charger, though. Perhaps I should go to Trash Auto or Crummy Variety Store or Tar-ZHAY and buy one of those "kits". I could write it off on my taxes.*

*Add the usual disclaimer that I am not a Tax Professional, thus I am not qualified to dispense tax advice. Anyone who wants tax advice should seek it from a professional who is qualified to dispense tax advice.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

who cares about 5 stars. just get pax home safely and be nice. uber off


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Avi-ator said:


> We're traveling in 2 different lanes


Lol. Yup! I couldn't agree more.

...and let me add, the only ratings that matter are the ones near the threshold for deactivation.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

I have water, mints, Starburst and Twix in my car - I call them dinner!

I do not offer them - but they are available if pax ask.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I doubted the candy and water thing until recently. I put a box of tissue on the rear shelf too. When I put the candy in this little fabric cup holder thing that hangs from the back of my headrest, has a little net pocket on it, and I tucked a folded dollar and a couple of dimes and a quarter in it with a little card that says "Candy/Water Fund Donations". There was like three dollars in there today. The one trip where someone accepted a water, I made a $20 tip. Go figure. Being nice pays.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I can't do the water man lifesavers no problem. One of the passengers threw up when I gave them water that's not going to happen again. I don't think all passengers were smart or as considerate as this passenger is she had asked me to pull over so she could throw up outside.

Lifesavers get good reviews not helping my rating but a lot of the passengers like them


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Making your mom write a comment is silly.


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

SumGuy said:


> Making your mom write a comment is silly.


LOL


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

Only give out water and other goods if you are driving select or suv! Uber x don't give them anything except a phone charge. It's a cheap ride.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

krazydrive said:


> Only give out water and other goods if you are driving select or suv! Uber x don't give them anything except a phone charge. It's a cheap ride.


i never knew select and suv had tipping option.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Avi-ator said:


> I've been experimenting with/without water and mints for a few weeks now. See attached for the latest result. The week prior, none. Last week, both water/mints.
> 
> Bottom line, I buy a bag of 100 of life savers mints at Walmart for $1.98 or 2 cents ea. A 35 pack of water for $3.33, or about 10 cents ea. If a customer takes one of each, that's 12 cents. By the way, the majority don't. A case of water and a bag of mints is well over 2 month supply.
> 
> ...


it's in my favor to spend money. lmao.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

Of course there is no tipping option ,but they make way more than x. I drove uber suv when i first started , i shared it with a friend who owned it but he ended moving . I would make $300 a day easy. $25 minimum fare. And people would still tip.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

guess i'm stuck with cheap ass pax.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I stopped putting the water and candy in the UberXmobile because after several weeks, no one wanted either. Funny, last week, I had an *Uber Taxi* passenger ask for gum. I had some, so I gave it to her. That is the first and only time that anyone has asked either for water or candy.
> 
> I have had passengers ask for a charger. I have not always had the proper charger, though. Perhaps I should go to Trash Auto or Crummy Variety Store or Tar-ZHAY and buy one of those "kits". I could write it off on my taxes.*
> 
> *Add the usual disclaimer that I am not a Tax Professional, thus I am not qualified to dispense tax advice. Anyone who wants tax advice should seek it from a professional who is qualified to dispense tax advice.


4 headed usb multi charger is 10 bucks on amazon. Any ride with an estimate of longer than 30 minutes, I offer the charger and I move my passenger front seat all the way forward so the pax can enjoy my couch on wheels.


----------



## xciceroguy (Aug 10, 2015)

People complained about water being too warm and in some cases too cold. I decided it wasent worth the hassle.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Candy, water, cell phone trinkets, napkins, & handjobs....all no bueno in my car. I'm tipped almost nightly in my X car. Sorry I just don't see the point.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Candy, water, cell phone trinkets, napkins, & handjobs....all no bueno in my car. I'm tipped almost nightly in my X car. Sorry I just don't see the point.


What about B-Jobs?


----------



## UberYYC (Oct 29, 2015)

Avi-ator said:


> Bottom line, I buy a bag of 100 of life savers mints at Walmart for $1.98 or 2 cents ea. A 35 pack of water for $3.33, or about 10 cents ea. If a customer takes one of each, that's 12 cents. By the way, the majority don't. A case of water and a bag of mints is well over 2 month supply.
> 
> Now, if 12 cents can give me a competitive edge, no matter how small, then why not? When you're in the service business, it is NOT uncommon to make small sacrifices for that competitive edge. My own personal experience is: it freaking works and it's hardly an investment at all!
> 
> View attachment 16884


I get it makes you feel good and your passengers make nice commend, but I don't think it really gives you a competitive edge. Is not like those passengers can specially request the Lifesaver mint/water guy. So you end up spending 12 cents and we'll get your next ride just like the rest of us, from the app.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

The driver with a 4.61 rating earns the same rate from Uber as the driver with a 4.99 rating. Giving away stuff for free does not earn you more profit. It just makes it harder to produce a profit because it increases your cost.

The only reason to give away free stuff is if you are afraid of being deactivated. If you're solid 4.7 or above, who gives a ####. You won't make more by having a higher rating.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Does anybody consider that giving out mints or gum is just a nice thing to do? Why does everything have to be about the bottom line?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Coachman said:


> Does anybody consider that giving out mints or gum is just a nice thing to do? Why does everything have to be about the bottom line?


Giving free rides would be a nice thing to do too.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Nice try, Uber corporate!


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

SumGuy said:


> What about B-Jobs?


Nope. Thought about it when I first started, then I smartened up & realized ratings don't matter unless you're about to be deactivated. Thank god I didn't go that route, jizz...er, i mean jeez.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Bottom line here, though, is there is no upside to handing crap out. I have never handed out crap, I receive just as many tips as anyone else, and I have a 4.96 rating just by being a righteous dude. Plus, I don't have to stop to buy crap for paxs, nor clean up the waste or worry about spills. Giving paxs more than a comfortable, competent ride in a clean car is a fool's errand.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Bottom line here, though, is there is no upside to handing crap out. I have never handed out crap, I receive just as many tips as anyone else, and I have a 4.96 rating just by being a righteous dude. Plus, I don't have to stop to buy crap for paxs, nor clean up the waste or worry about spills. Giving paxs more than a comfortable, competent ride in a clean car is a fool's errand.


Thank you. Agreed.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Giving free rides would be a nice thing to do too.


You probably don't hold the door open for old ladies. After all, what's in it for you?


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Coachman said:


> You probably don't hold the door open for old ladies. After all, what's in it for you?


I wouldn't either. Well, I would be home not driving at $0.85/mile.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Coachman said:


> You probably don't hold the door open for old ladies. After all, what's in it for you?


My doors don't need someone to hold them open. What the hell is wrong with your doors?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Coachman said:


> Does anybody consider that giving out mints or gum is just a nice thing to do? Why does everything have to be about the bottom line?


I hear your local hospital is looking for candy stripers. Personally I already do volunteer work. But not for Uber.


----------



## geminigyrl (Aug 23, 2015)

Honestly, if someone tips you then it isn't because you gave them a bottle of water and a freakin' mint, they were already planning to tip. Just like being a waiter or bartender, if they're going to do it then they'll do it regardless.


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Does anybody consider that giving out mints or gum is just a nice thing to do? Why does everything have to be about the bottom line?


Well, to give without some kind of profit in return is in conflict with the Rules of Acquisition in the Ferengi School of Business


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

geminigyrl said:


> Honestly, it someone tips you then it isn't because you gave them a bottle of water and a freakin mint, they were already planning to tip. Just like being a waiter or bartender, if they're going to do it then they'll do it regardless.


On the other hand, driver's who give out mints don't do it because they expect a tip, they were already planning to give out mints anyway, because it's a nice thing to do. In fact, giving out gum, mints or water is one of the selling points that differentiates Uber from taxis. So from the standpoint that it makes Uber more appealing and generates more riders, that's good for every driver.


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

Coachman said:


> On the other hand, driver's who give out mints don't do it because they expect a tip, they were already planning to give out mints anyway, because it's a nice thing to do. In fact, giving out gum, mints or water is one of the selling points that differentiates Uber from taxis. So from the standpoint that it makes Uber more appealing and generates more riders, that's good for every driver.


It's difficult for some people to see, much less appreciate a benefit that's not tangible. It's just as difficult trying to help them understand.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Giving out free stuff does NOT give you a competitive edge!

Riders have no way of requesting their favorite driver, the dude with all the free stuff. If another driver is closer when they want a ride, you won't get the ping.

All you need is one person to give you anything other than a 5, for whatever reason, and you can kiss your 5-star average goodbye, since that's how math works. Some day someone will give you a 3 or 4 because your mints weren't sugar-free or the right flavor or some other stupid reason.


----------



## geminigyrl (Aug 23, 2015)

Coachman said:


> On the other hand, driver's who give out mints don't do it because they expect a tip, they were already planning to give out mints anyway, because it's a nice thing to do. In fact, giving out gum, mints or water is one of the selling points that differentiates Uber from taxis. So from the standpoint that it makes Uber more appealing and generates more riders, that's good for every driver.


No, those things don't differentiate Uber from taxis. The difference is the LOWER COST. Giving out freebies is just an investment with no return. Basic economics. Nice try, though.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't give out mints because the wrappers make a mess. 

However I do sell ice cold 16.9 oz bottles of purified water for $1.75 each. 

I have a cooler behind the center console and if they ask for water I show them the cooler. 

There is a sign on the inside lid with the $1.75 price along with a drop box for the money. 

Some open the cooler and see that it costs and then close it. Others purchase the water and drop the money in the honor box and think it is a great idea. 

I always end up with more money than product that I have sold because I don't have change.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Coachman said:


> On the other hand, driver's who give out mints don't do it because they expect a tip, they were already planning to give out mints anyway, because it's a nice thing to do. In fact, giving out gum, mints or water is one of the selling points that differentiates Uber from taxis. So from the standpoint that it makes Uber more appealing and generates more riders, that's good for every driver.


If Uber is using them to be different than Taxies, then drivers can get reimbursed from Uber for the expense.

If not, then it's just some drivers differentiating themselves from other drivers.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Avi-ator said:


> This is a 2 week sample so those must've been the week prior, and I know exactly why.


PAX who didn't rate you actually.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> I have water, mints, Starburst and Twix in my car - I call them dinner!
> 
> I do not offer them - but they are available if pax ask.


Hahaha!!! That is not food!

I'll have the Twix with a side of starburst please. Why yes waiter, I would love to see the desert menu. Mints please!


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

geminigyrl said:


> Giving out freebies is just an investment with no return. Basic economics. Nice try, though.


Only if you define "return" strictly within the context of cash flow. Your definition or understanding of ROI is too narrow.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Avi-ator said:


> Only if you define "return" strictly within the context of cash flow. Your definition or understanding of ROI is too narrow.


Curiosity... How would you define "return" in this context?


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Curiosity... How would you define "return" in this context?


Just the fact that some pax would screen ratings just as some drivers screen pax ratings and cancel if not up to their par, is enough incentive for me. Also, you guys are just kidding yourselves if you don't think that, with all things being equal, a bottle of water or that critical cell boost is enough to improve an experience from good to great. Y'all keep saying no. I'll say yes.


----------



## UberBeard (Oct 6, 2015)

William1964 said:


> I can't do the water man lifesavers no problem. One of the passengers threw up when I gave them water that's not going to happen again. I don't think all passengers were smart or as considerate as this passenger is she had asked me to pull over so she could throw up outside.
> 
> Lifesavers get good reviews not helping my rating but a lot of the passengers like them


I have water. But I also have a sign in the back that goes over certain things. One of those is a note saying that if you feel sick, you'll save $200 by letting me know so I can pull over. And in the event I won't be able to pull over in time, there are airplane sick bags in the seat back pocket


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Avi-ator said:


> Just the fact that some pax would screen ratings just as some drivers screen pax ratings and cancel if not up to their par, is enough incentive for me. Also, you guys are just kidding yourselves if you don't think that, with all things being equal, a bottle of water or that critical cell boost is enough to improve an experience from good to great. Y'all keep saying no. I'll say yes.


hmmmmm.... You might be overthinking the pax perspective.

for what it's worth a "return" on investment cannot be defined by a better rating because it does not equal financial return in any way shape or form. It would more accurately be described as a "promo expense" because it is a loss but that still misses the mark.

In almost 2000 trips I have let pax use my charger once and been asked for gum once. My rating is a steady 4.85 and I am happy with that. Maybe you're right but I don't think so. Cheers!


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

I hand out my personality and whit. It's priceless but uber riders get it for cheap, about a buck a mile unless it's surging. Then it cost them more.


----------



## geminigyrl (Aug 23, 2015)

Avi-ator said:


> Only if you define "return" strictly within the context of cash flow. Your definition or understanding of ROI is too narrow.


Yes, I am using "ROI" strictly within the context of cash flow. Invest in business and expect to see a return. Why else would anyone drive for Uber, do any job or start any business if not to see a positive return of cash flow? You say my "definition or understanding of ROI is too narrow," yet my definition IS the definition. Giving away water doesn't increase your earnings; rather, the hope of those doing so is to get or keep good ratings, which is wholly unnecessary.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

geminigyrl said:


> Yes, I am using "ROI" strictly within the context of cash flow. Invest in business and expect to see a return. Why else would anyone drive for Uber, do any job or start any business if not to see a positive return of cash flow? You say my "definition or understanding of ROI is too narrow," yet my definition IS the definition. Giving away water doesn't increase your earnings; rather, the hope of those doing so is to get or keep good ratings, which is wholly unnecessary.


Also, there's no proof that giving out free stuff leads to higher ratings. Do people give waiters bigger tips because they got a free glass of water? No, because people expect a glass of water to be free in that situation.


----------

